
Show HN: DataTable for React-Redux - kenforthewin
https://blog.kenforthewin.com/bring-datatables-to-react-redux/
======
tincholio
Looks really nice, except for the constant column resizing.

~~~
kenforthewin
Thanks, and I agree, the columns should have constant width after initial data
load. I could also add column width as optional configuration.

